# Teich neu befüllt was nun?



## NapiB (4. Sep. 2013)

Hallo liebe Gemeinde,

wie oben schon erwähnt hab ich bzw musst ich meinen Teich neu befüllen, grund dafür war der verdacht eines Loch in der Folie.
Letzendlich hat sich ein geflickter Schlauchabschnitt der Filterpumpe zum Filter gelöst und das Wasser ist dadurch bis auf 20 cm abgeflossen.
Nun da, das Wasser eh weg war, hab ich die Fische in Pflege gegeben und den Teich ganz leer laufen lassen. Im Anschluss hab ich eine Grundreinigung durchgeführt. Folie von Algen enfernt, natürlich vorsichtig um die Folie nicht doch noch zu beschädigen. Filteranlage gereinigt, Schlauch ausgetauscht und bisschen ummodeliert. Jetzt gerade bin ich dabei den Teich wieder zu befüllen und die alten Seerosen wieder reinzusetzen.

Nun meine Frage wie lange ungefähr sollt ich warten bis das ökologiesystem wieder funktioniert und ich die Fische wieder in den Teich setzen kann. Tröpfchen test zum kontrollieren der Wasserwerte hab ich hier, aber damit warte ich bis der Teich wieder ganz gefüllt ist. dürfte noch 2 - 3 std dauern. Achja das wasser ist aus einem Brunnen, kein Leitungswasser.


----------



## Auslogge 89 (4. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Teich neu befüllt was nun?*

Hallo, 
also das war keine sehr gute Idee, komplett ALLES zu reinigen!

Jetzt fehlt dir ein großer Teil der nützlichen Mikroorganismen.. Ich persönlich würde jetzt von einer Einlaufteit von mind. 6 Wochen ausgehen.


----------



## NapiB (4. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Teich neu befüllt was nun?*

Also komplett alle Algen hab ich nicht entfernt bekommen ich habe ca. die hälfte entfernt also den braunen Teil der bereits vertrocknet war den restelich teil hab ich gelassen.


----------



## Harald (4. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Teich neu befüllt was nun?*

Die ganze Maßnahme fand in einer eigentlich kritischen Zeit statt, da jetzt allmählich die Temperaturen runter gehen. Ich weiß ja nicht, wie Du Deine Fische "zwischen gelagert" hast, es ist aber wichtig, dass sich die Wassertemperatur nicht zu stark unterscheidet.
Bei den allmählich fallenden Temperatur werden sich wohl ohnehin nicht mehr übermäßig viel Getier etc. in Deinem Teich ansiedeln, die Zeit ist eigentlich vorbei. Wenn Du jetzt aber tatsächlich 6 Wochen mit dem Wiedereinsetzen der Fische wartest, kann es zu kalt werden.
Ich weiß ja nicht, was für Fische Du besitzt, Goldfische sind erfahrungsgemäß aber sehr widerstandsfähig, Du kannst sie daher auch zeitig wieder einsetzen. Letztlich kannst Du es ja ohnehin nicht ändern, es sei denn, das jetzige Fischquartier kann auch als Winterquartier dienen. Dann würde ich sie dort lassen.


----------



## NapiB (4. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Teich neu befüllt was nun?*

Also reicht nur die Wasserqualität definitiv nicht aus, falls diese denn in Ordnung ist?
Ich hab Hauptsächlich Goldis drin, darunter 2 shubunkis, 1 __ Wels, und paar schwarze mit denen ich nichts anfangen kann jedoch sind dies definitiv keine goldis zu schmall und lang dafür. Sie sind in TEich eines bekannten untergekommen. Denen geht es da zur Zeit wohl ganz gut. Wassertiefe dort ca. 80 cm. Liegt nicht direkt am Haus.


----------



## NapiB (4. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Teich neu befüllt was nun?*

Kann man das evtl auf natürliche Art beschleunigen. Habe gehört Kanne's Brottrunk soll sich für sowas super eignen, weil da eine menge an Mikroorganismen vorhanden sind.
Und einige Teich bekannte kippen das wohl regelmäßig so 2 -3 mal im Jahr in den Teich rein bei Algenproblemen.


----------

